# Scales for 7 string drop Ab



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2008)

For the life of me I can't find any scales for drop tuned 7 strings, anyone help me out?

Tah


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a fingering for the minor pentatonic scale that's pretty crazy...

Dmin

e-------------------------------------8-10-----
b------------------------------6-8-10----------
G----------------------------7-----------------
D---------------------5-7-10-------------------
A-------------------8--------------------------
E------------5-8-10----------------------------
A----5-8-10--------------------------------------

Legato and/or economy picking all the way for this one...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2008)

Oooh got any more?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 14, 2008)

How about this as a way of playing modal scales?

D Natural Minor just for the sake of an example...

e-------------------------------------------6-8-10------
b------------------------------------6-8-10-------------
G------------------------------5-7-9--------------------
D------------------------5-7-8--------------------------
A------------------5-7-8---------------------------------
E------------5-6-8------------------------------------------
A---5-7-8-10----------------------------------------------


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## TonalArchitect (Sep 14, 2008)

I've a question: do you own Guitar Pro? If so, just click on a scale you want to learn, choose its key, make sure to change the tuning to a drop Ab seven, and it will give you the scale laid out across the entire fretboard. Which, in my humble opinion, is better for learning scales than the "box" approach, although that's essentially just a segment of the fretboard, it makes it difficult for people to connect and branch out of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I should really get guitar pro tbh, keep meaning to. Thanks


----------

